# I absolutely LOVE it.



## Sam (Oct 25, 2005)

There's been a lot of cool changes to MT lately, which are all awesome of course... but I absolutely LOVE that I can see who I've given rep to recently, as well as how much 'power' I have. It's definitely a bonus.

artyon:  For MT!


----------



## Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

I gotta agree with you wholeheartedly Sam!  It is so nice to have those features. 

Thanks again, Bob, for all the hard work!


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 25, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> I gotta agree with you wholeheartedly Sam! It is so nice to have those features.
> 
> Thanks again, Bob, for all the hard work!


 
Ditto to what she said!


----------



## Navarre (Oct 25, 2005)

Ditto to the ditto. ... I hope I'm not being redundantly repetitive with my reinteration.

... Seriously, the whole thing is a great improvement, Bob. It takes a lot of time and work to make something worthwhile and you've done that here. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sam (Oct 25, 2005)

we should get bob hubbard dolls. we can all worship them, just like the joe boo in that one movie.

(okay, just kidding). but seriously. what would we do with our free time otherwise?


----------



## Navarre (Oct 25, 2005)

Most of my posting is done at work for 8 hrs straight or in the hour before I go to bed. ... so, apparently, without the forum I would get more work done and a better night's sleep. 

Eh, who needs that?! .. Good thing the forum is here to keep me from being healthy and productive!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 25, 2005)

Agreed.

I like the rapid posting of the Quick Reply option now. It doesn't even seem to reload the window!


----------



## Sapper6 (Oct 25, 2005)

fo shizzle my nizzle!


----------

